# AutoCAD 2010 Portable/ نسخة الاتوكاد المحمولة بحجم صغير جدا



## بني ياسين (1 يوليو 2012)

اقدم لكم اليوم نسخة الاتوكاد المحمولة *AutoCAD 2010 Portable*
بحجم صغير جدا*197,276 KB * تعمل مباشرة دون تنصيب و تكمن اهميتها عن حاجتك للاتوكاد في اجهزة الطباعة في المكتبات التي لا يوجد بها البرنامج و لا تريد قضاء الوقت بتنصيب البرنامج كما يستفيد منها الاشخاص الذين لا تعاملون مع الاتوكاد بكثرة و يمكن الاحتفاظ بها على *FLASH MEMORY *:28:



http://www.4shared.com/rar/9X-useS5/AutoCAD_2010_English_Portable.htm​


----------



## shrek (1 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً، جاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس الامين (1 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng.ms5 (25 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## globo.logo (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا 
موضوع مفيد للغاية


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## mlo5ia (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
رااااائع


----------



## حمزهههههه (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جاري التجربه وشكرا


----------



## حسن احمد (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد بدة (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ريت لو ساب بورتابل


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدهاردوير (23 يناير 2014)

لو سمحت انا حملت البرنامج و بعد فك الضغط بشغلو بيديلى رسالة و مش بيفتح


----------



## فرزدق احمد (9 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (9 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يرضى عليك - معا لتجميع البرامج ال portable - احاول البحث عن etabs 2013 & autocad structural detailing 
وعندي اقتراح بتخصيص موضوع للبرامج المحمولة


----------



## احمد احمد المهندس (9 ديسمبر 2014)

احمدالغرباوي قال:


> الله يرضى عليك - معا لتجميع البرامج ال portable - احاول البحث عن etabs 2013 & autocad structural detailing
> وعندي اقتراح بتخصيص موضوع للبرامج المحمولة



جزاك الله خيرا وكل من يشترك بهذا العمل 
وكذلك sap , robot


----------

